# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  можно ли доверять?

## ork52

лазил по интернету, появилось такое окно  http://www.smart-anti-spyware.ru/adv.html. ничо некачал, побоялся.это что то путное? подскажите.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Очередной развод на установку Smart-Anti-Spyware. Нормальные антивирусные компании не пугают пользователей зараженнием.Только что скрывается под Smart-Anti-Spyware большой вопрос, то ли очередная поделка, то ли  Spyware. Правильно сделали, что не скачали. Лучше не эксперементировать, а провериться можно безопасно  по ссылке http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2502 ведущей на онлайновые сервисы антивирусов.

----------


## ork52

спасибо ,може кому эта тема пригодится.

----------


## drongo

not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SmartAntiSpyware.b (kaspersky) 

Из группы программ обманщиков. Говорят типа - ваш компьютер заражён - просят бабки за  бесполезную  программу( в лучшем случае) или программу которая может  даже навредить компьютеру.

----------


## nikittec

спасибо, что вопрос был поднят, и есть на него ответ, потому что это окошко уже задолбало(3-4 раз появляется), каждый раз находит разное количество зараженных файлов, ссылается только на один антивирус NOD, Но мы ничего не устанавливали.
и информации про этот антивирус нет нигде по инету, может быть плохо искала.

----------


## drongo

nikittec, значит пора выполнять правила  http://helpme.virusinfo.info полностью , будем искать засланца   :Wink:

----------


## TANUKI

Хм... а сайт оперативно прикрыли  :Smiley:

----------


## pashKasa

К стати такое же предложение по установке приложения Smart Anti Spyware, пришло и ко мне вчера. Установив его, с того несего, оно заявило сразу, что в системе вирус. Запустил, и через несколько мгновений проверки, выдалось два вируса, а сегодня уже три. И кстати сегодня, почему-то на часу по два раза, это точно, предупреждая, что найден очередной вирус, я делал сканирование системы снова, но выдавались всё теже три вируса.
А именно: 1) Trojan-Spy.Amazofraud.j   2) Email-Worm.JS.Mountoni   3)Trojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.ex. Покупать программу, чтобы она лечила вирусы не стал, так как сами новерно обратили внимание, что не указана плата за смс. Сколько стоит неизвестно, а то обуют просто?  Решил проверить файл по предложенной ссылке http://www.virustotal.com/ru/, где из 32 антивирусов всего трое выдали следующее:
1) Ikarus T3.1.1.12 2007.11.12 not-a-virus:      .FraudTool.Win32.SmartAntiSpyware.b 
2) Kaspersky 7.0.0.125 2007.11.12 not-a-virus:  FraudTool.Win32.SmartAntiSpyware.b 
3) Webwasher-Gateway 6.0.1 2007.11.12          Trojan.FraudTool.SmartAntiSpyware.B.
Честно говоря, после установки этой проги, причём после очередного ею сканирования и закрытия её, в системе я заметил глюки, а именно нехотят закрываться окна Internet Explorer. Может в этот момент кто-то скачивает нашу информацию??????????

----------


## SuperBrat

> Может в этот момент кто-то скачивает нашу информацию??????????


http://helpme.virusinfo.info/

----------


## TANUKI

Что любопытно. Нашел таки эту заразу - видят только КАВ и Икарус, но моя Киса со свежими базами даже не вякнула, когда я качал этот файл и даже на принудительную проверку ничего не сказала  :Sad:  Странно как-то!

----------


## ork52

О, опять вылезло.Скачал exe 383кб. DRWEB определил так- Trojan.Fakealert.368

----------


## pashasa

(Просто хочу сказать, что сообщение от pashKasa-это моё ответное сообщение на Smart-Anti-Spyware, просто с входом на сайт возникли проблемы, так и пришлось отвечать под другим именем).
Короче, данную программу как вирус, мой антивирус VirusKeeper 2007 Pro v 7.4.25 Trial, обнаружил только после её установки и сканирования ею системы. Как приложение, Smart-Anti-Spyware не воспринимается как вирус, так что его надо запустить сначало.
Примечание :Idea: : Smart-Anti-Spyware обнаружил три вируса в моей системе:1) Trojan-Spy.Amazofraud.j 2) Email-Worm.JS.Mountoni 3)Trojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.ex).
Самое смешное в том, что я переустановил XP Prof SP2, и из принципа запустил это же приложение Smart-Anti-Spyware, и он в той же последовательности, за тот же промежуток времени, нашёл одни и те же вирусы, и в том же количестве :367: . Хотя и подключения к интернет на тот момент и не было, и имея даже пустой рабочий стол, то есть без установленных программ, только чистая XP. Так что и думай на что хочешь. Проще говоря, надо пользоваться простыми-знакомыми для нас антивирусами :150: .

----------


## drongo

> (Просто хочу сказать, что сообщение от pashKasa-это моё ответное сообщение на Smart-Anti-Spyware, просто с входом на сайт возникли проблемы, так и пришлось отвечать под другим именем).
> Короче, данную программу как вирус, мой антивирус VirusKeeper 2007 Pro v 7.4.25 Trial, обнаружил только после её установки и сканирования ею системы.


Вот это уже плохо, таким антивирусом лучше не пользоваться  :Wink: раз он упаковщиков не знает.У меня web-антивирус касперского  предложил заблокировать при начале скачивания, когда ещё даже программа полностью не скачалась, а  тут после установки ... Почувствуйте разницу  :Wink:

----------


## s1acky

хех! тоже скачал, ставить не стал (это рар архив). прям из винрара открыл, он нашел мне аж 4 вируса  :Smiley: ) проверил по базам какие следы оставляют эти вирусы и понял что прога гонит! а инфу брали для этой проги походу отсюда http://www.proantivirus.com/ru/index.php (слово в слово написано описание вирусов в проге и в энциклопедии там). Может вообще это их прикол?

Кстати, в архиве лежал еще файлик xsys.dll. Гугля дает инфу что это часть вируса Backdoor.Win32.Iroffer.1213.a (по базе каспера)

Ща попробую порыться в коде, мож дам интересующимся кряк  :Smiley: ))

----------


## Unregistered

Насчёт цены: после сканирования в правом нижнем углу появляется такая мааааааленькая кнопочка...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вот это уже плохо, таким антивирусом лучше не пользоваться раз он упаковщиков не знает.У меня web-антивирус касперского  предложил заблокировать при начале скачивания, когда ещё даже программа полностью не скачалась, а  тут после установки ... Почувствуйте разницу


Мне вспомнился еще один антивирус который не знал пакеров  :Smiley:  ! Это антивирус Калинина :Smiley:  но он хоть безвредный и не просит денег

----------


## DenSb

Спасибо за форум. Чуть таки не слил эту гадость :httpwww.1-online-service.com/partner704

----------


## lexa182

Помоги пожалуйста, я только зарегестрировался и не знаю как писать в форум чтобы все видели что  я спрашиваю. Как мне написать вопрос чтобы все отвечали. Касперский нашёл троян Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.ts я его удалил, что дальше может он остался или както повлиял на систему

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Помоги пожалуйста, я только зарегестрировался и не знаю как писать в форум чтобы все видели что я спрашиваю. Как мне написать вопрос чтобы все отвечали. Касперский нашёл троян Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.ts я его удалил, что дальше может он остался или както повлиял на систему


Вам в раздел Помогите , винмательно прочитайте и выполните правила

----------

